
University study finds Fitbit's heart rate data out by 20 BPM - bootload
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/23/fitbit_heart_rate_data_wrong/
======
flashman
Anecdotally I've found my Charge HR's measurements to be most accurate when
I'm stationary, but querying several months' of data via Fitbit's API showed a
few instances where my heart rate was supposedly 200 while I was sitting at my
desk, which I feel like I would have noticed. (I know what task I was working
on because I correlated my heart rate with RescueTime activity logs. It's
interesting that my average heart rate is highest during Kerbal Space
Program.)

I'm most interested in monitoring my resting heart rate anyway, because I take
that as a good measure of my overall health. If it increases by 10-15% I'm
generally getting ill.

